# New cast antler trophy buckles



## buckleart (Dec 7, 2007)

*The Jim white collection *hand cast the Burr / Crown from a Moose, Elk, and Mule Deer to offer belt buckles that can to be used as trophies and awards for your archery events.
With modern technology and old fashioned hand crafting nationally known wildlife artist Jim White developed the process to economically custom make these antler reproductions with the logo of your company, club, or organization featured on it.
From your camera ready logo art work Jim will handcraft these unique antler reproductions exclusively for you with no set up fees and wholesale prices for quantity orders.
We can put the lettering around your logo with the name of the event and the place, this will save you money on the engraving cost.
Our belt buckle display bases can be used to add more variety to the trophy presentation, and provide a wearable award that anyone would be proud to wear or display. 
Trophies and awards are a very important but often over looked part of any event, it has been our experience that the (right awards and trophies) will continue to advertise for your tournament long after any cash, or other merchandise are long gone and forgotten about.
Everyone loves to compete and win trophies and awards and proudly display them in their homes or places of business.
These also make a great corporate gift or souvenir custom designed for every event.
No longer are limited in your awards and trophy needs.
For more info check out our web site www.buckleart.com or call 229 377 3440


----------



## 3DZapper (Dec 30, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

They look very nice, great work!!!!


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Nice state slogans...

TomG


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Very nice buckles. I would be intrested in a Elk one for myself if you can come up with one! Pm me with details.


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*buckles*

These are some of the best quality buckles that you will find. they will make the buckle the way you want at a really good price.check out the web site and see what we are saying you will like what you see.Rex:wink:


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

our club in new york purchased alot of buckles. and trophies. nothing but classs act here check them out for sure. great product and pricing.


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

great idea for a trophty for 3d shoots! AWesome!


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

wow! I might order some of his key cahins for our club.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

WOW..they are nice! 

Are the buckles wearable?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Wow...those are all sweet. Looks like I will have to order me a new belt buckle:wink:

What's the turn around time?


----------



## buckleart (Dec 7, 2007)

*Trophy Buckles*

Thanks everyone here is a couple new buckles I just made.


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*great job*

Jim they look great. Hornet you need to get yours done soon and pass on the word of such a great new and up and coming company Thanks Rex


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

featherlite said:


> Jim they look great. Hornet you need to get yours done soon and pass on the word of such a great new and up and coming company Thanks Rex


Rex I have already passed the word to several people....we are thinking about having team ones made up:wink:


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*new buckle*

I am sure that these will be a big hit to all. check out the web site and all the cool things that Jim and his staff make.Hornet thanks for the help letting people know. I think everyone on AT should have one made what do you think.:zip:


----------



## buckleart (Dec 7, 2007)

*trophy buckle*

Here is a 3D trophy buckle made with a club logo


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Turn around time?

I would like to have one done...but I need it before the LAS Classic 1/24/08


----------



## buckleart (Dec 7, 2007)

Hornet just send me the info you want on the buckle logo ect. and your address.
just so everyone knows this is what I do for a living so I am making buckles all the time and get yours made and shipped really fast.
I am looking for some good exposure of these buckles this year at the shoots and trade show.
so please send me a email direct.
thanks
Jim White
http://www.buckleart.com/new_page_4.htm


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jim...Email sent


----------



## buckleart (Dec 7, 2007)

Hornet is this what you had in mind


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yep ...for the most part that is it :wink:

What about putting Brown Hornet at the top...and my tag line of "Come Get You Some" on the bottom 

If you can figure that out still get the M4L in there some place...I would be happy as a pig in poo.


----------



## buckleart (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok how does this one look


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> :RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:





I came, I got, I left................


----------



## buckleart (Dec 7, 2007)

another layout


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll be sending a request soon.............


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

buckleart said:


> Ok how does this one look


If you need that Hornet image in a better resolution, let me know.... I have it in any file type you might need. I can even put him in pink leotards.....:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jcmorgan31 said:


> If you need that Hornet image in a better resolution, let me know.... I have it in any file type you might need. I can even put him in pink leotards.....:wink:


Someone is begging to have the rath unleashed on them 

I sent him the one that you sent me a couple months ago...but if the one you used for the limb sticker is a better image then send it to me.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Someone is begging to have the rath unleashed on them
> 
> I sent him the one that you sent me a couple months ago...but if the one you used for the limb sticker is a better image then send it to me.


Depends on what file type he can make the most out of....:wink:


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*thanks fellows*

thanks to all for the support to Jim and his staff and keep spreading the news There is a new buckle in town. Rex


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

PM sent on a Custom Buckle !:wink:


----------



## FiveOarcher (Sep 21, 2006)

*nice work*

very nice work. I will have to pass your website and info to some of the local archery clubs in MI. Those trophies have class. More guys would probably shoot in the trophy category with those being awarded.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Those are some really sharp looking buckles!!! At those prices, I'm certain you'll be flocked with orders in no time. 

Now, if I were only a little more creative and could think of a design, I'd order one today. 

One thing's for sure, I know where I'll buy my buckles in the future. :wink:


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

How about something like this:


----------



## buckleart (Dec 7, 2007)

That would like fine,no problem at all. I am adding a belt we can offer on the web site soon
http://www.buckleart.com/new_page_4.htm


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

What do I need to do to get that on order?

Here's the image again, with a little more saturation on the color, so it isn't so bright.


----------



## muzzleblast42 (Aug 7, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*buckles*

I am glad to see all the men from Va are stepping up before the smack down in Nc. These will all look good side by side on line for all to see. Kent glad to see you have alot of backing going to NC,. Should be alot of fun for all Rex:zip::darkbeer:


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*buckles*

ttt


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Any recently finished work to show?


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*Buckles*

Hornet I got the 2 Jim made for me yesterday and they look great just like the pics posted here:thumbs_up


----------



## buckleart (Dec 7, 2007)

hornet here is your buckle.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

awesome


----------



## buckleart (Dec 7, 2007)

here are more


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*lookin good*

They are lookin good keep up the good work you should have some more orders coming soon from the shoot this weekend Rex


----------



## buckleart (Dec 7, 2007)

Just wanted everyone that ordered a buckle or bag tags to know that they were mailed on Friday.
except Hornet I need your address so I can send yours.


----------



## nybohunter (Jan 23, 2004)

Jim,

Thanks for the status on the orders.

They look great!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

buckleart said:


> Just wanted everyone that ordered a buckle or bag tags to know that they were mailed on Friday.
> except Hornet I need your address so I can send yours.


:doh:

I will send you an email with the info.

They look incredible though....can't wait to get it.:wink:


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Just got mine today Jim :thumb: Looks AWSOME :thumb: Wish I would of known you could monagram it with my name ! :doh: Oh well next time a man can never have too many Belt buckles. Here is a pic of the Buckle I got today!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Elk4me said:


> Just got mine today Jim :thumb: Looks AWSOME :thumb: Wish I would of known you could monagram it with my name ! :doh: Oh well next time a man can never have too many Belt buckles. Here is a pic of the Buckle I got today!


I've got Sharpies in all kinds of colors...what color do you need 

The buckle looks sweet...I can't wait until mine get's here.


----------



## HOYT5MAN (Dec 10, 2003)

very nice


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Got my buckle and bag tag

They are SWEET :thumb:


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*lookin good*

Hornet they are lookin good man glad to see you got yours before LAS well hope to see you there Rex:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

featherlite said:


> Hornet they are lookin good man glad to see you got yours before LAS well hope to see you there Rex:darkbeer:


I am also....I know there will be 4-5 of us at LAS with them.

Hope to see me....Kent and I will be there Fri night...I will be in the building ALL DAY on Saturday. He shoots at 9 and I shoot at 4:wink:


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Man thats a nice looking buckle with the Ross Logo on it....
If I could think of something to put on it, I'd have one like that:tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Those that haven't seen one up close can do so this weekend at the Lancaster Classic.....

There will be atleast 4-5 of us there with them....we are gonna get together for pics on Saturday night at the CD shoot.


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*have fun*

I will have to make the trip next year have some things here I need to take care of. Hope you all shoot well and have a great time and a safe trip home Rex


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*bukles*

ttt


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Come on up to the top.....

Anyone looking for a buckle? If so this is a great option....make YOUR OWN buckle.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

All I can say is WOW, I know, I say it louder! :embara:

My club had them done up for awards. Every one was impressed with them. I think that they were a huge success.

Thanks Jim,

Arrow


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------

